# 9 year old girl type  1 new



## SamandAlice (Jul 4, 2018)

_*hello my name is alice and i was diagnoses 3 weeks ago and my mummy is deaf. can you swim with a pump on? also which pump would you recommend? do people often run away*__* from thinking your poisonous?*_


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi Alice, welcome to our forum  I don't use a pump myself but I think most people just take it off when they swim then put it back on afterwards - hopefully other people will be along with some avice about that, and which pump they use  I haven't had anyone run away from me yet and I've had diabetes for 10 years - most people don't even know I have it!  

I hope you are feeling OK now after your diagnosis and that you and your Mum are managing well. You should tell her to get a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas, which is a really good book all about living with Type 1 diabetes  Let us know if you have any more questions and we'll try our best to help


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi Alice, no you are not poisonous..... You just have Diabetes.... There are many members here who live an ordinary life despite having Diabetes, it's just part of us.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 4, 2018)

Hello Alice, 
There are different pumps to choose from and yes some you can swim with. You can also just unclip your pump and put it back on again after your swim if you prefer.
If people are silly and pretend to run away from you then just ignore them. When I was little my mum used to tell me insulin was my magic medicine which keeps me well all the time and now my pump is my bionic pancreas


----------



## CathyB (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi Alice, 
I don’t have any experience with a pump but others will have.  Don’t be afraid of your Diabetes, it’s as much a part of you as the colour of your eyes  no one can catch it and it won’t hurt anyone.  Some people might be curious and ask questions so don’t be afraid to explain 
Big hugs to you and your lovely mum, we will all help you both as much as we can


----------



## Kitty cat (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi Alice,
Welcome to the forum,
I'm sorry you have diabetes and that your mummy is deaf.
Hope you gain control soon.
Take care


----------



## Lisa66 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi Alice (and mum), how are you getting on?

I'm sorry I don't use a pump, so can't help with that question I'm afraid. Lots of people on the forum do though and they seem to find them absolutely brilliant, so that's good to know and I'm sure, like Sue has, they'll be very happy to answer any questions you have.

Many people, adults and children, don't really understand diabetes at all, so this is a chance for them to learn something from you, I think they may be quite interested ...and find out there's nothing to be scared of. I can imagine they will actually be very interested in a new high tech pump. Lots of people have high tech smart phones but not many have a pump! 

I, along with lots of people on the forum, have had diabetes since we were young, many much younger than you and it really hasn't stopped us keeping fit and well and doing exactly the same things as people without diabetes. We just have to put a little bit more thought into our plans and make sure we always have some something sugary in a pocket. @HOBIE was diagnosed over 50 years ago, in another football World Cup year  (I know, that must make him ancient!) and I'm sure he'll pop along and tell you all the things he's achieved. 40 years for me when I was 11....but still a newbie compared to many here.

Don't forget to pop back anytime you (or your mum) have a question...however small it is. There's a parents section for mum too.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 5, 2018)

SamandAlice said:


> _*hello my name is alice and i was diagnoses 3 weeks ago and my mummy is deaf. can you swim with a pump on? also which pump would you recommend? do people often run away*__* from thinking your poisonous?*_


Welcome to the forum . I have been T1 since being 3 & would have many fights at school with idiots who said the wrong thing about diabetes. That was when I was young. Things have changed a little now BUT ! . Really good luck


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi Alice

Some pumps you can swim with, we have the Combo and you can't swim with that one but it's no problem to take it off for an hour and then put it back on afterwards.

My daughter was 6 when she was diagnosed, and is now 12.  She got used to the pump and all the finger pricks and so on very quickly, what she didn't find so easy was how to talk about it.  But most people are just interested, you have to do things which they don't and they just want to know why.  If you are able to explain what you are doing then they probably won't ask again.  If they run away then they are very silly, I don't think that has ever happened to my daughter.  If you have lots of problems with silly children who don't understand, maybe your diabetes nurse could go into the school and do a special assembly to explain to them all at once what has happened to you.  Ours did this and my daughter found it very helpful, she wants people to know about her diabetes but doesn't like to tell them herself!

If you or your mum have any more questions please ask, we are quite a friendly bunch here


----------



## stephknits (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi Alice

Great name - I have a daughter who is Alice too .  I have a pump called a patch pump (mine is an Omnipod) that you stick on you and you can wear it for swimming, in the bath, shower etc.  Me and my girls decorate my pump.  I will try and post some pictures of them.  Welcome to the forum


----------



## stephknits (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Charle2911 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi Alice, I am only twelve myself so I know what idiots at school can be like. If people do think that you are poisonous simply tell them that they are wrong. If they don't listen then they are practically saying that they are extremely dumb to not believe what someone said about their own medical condition.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi Alice and welcome to you and your mum.

I wear a pump and, like @Charle2911 I just take it off when I go for a swim.  Mine is also an Accu Chek Combo.  I have never used any others so cannot comment on them.

If people at school are silly enough to run away from you they are just being very silly.  If this happens @Sally71 has made a good suggestion of asking your DSN if they can come in and talk to your class, or Diabetes UK has speakers that come in and do the same.  This is something that I enjoy diong because I used to teach.  

Keep in touch and let us know how you are getting on.


----------



## SamandAlice (Jul 24, 2018)

hello its alice and I'm back with celiac as well when i went into hospital my blood sugars were 41 with diabetes


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 24, 2018)

SamandAlice said:


> hello its alice and I'm back with celiac as well when i went into hospital my blood sugars were 41 with diabetes


Hope you are on the mend & out of hosp


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi Alice

Good to hear from you again.
T1 Diabetes and coeliac quite often go together so you are in good company.

How are you managing now with your blood glucose?


----------



## Bronco Billy (Jul 26, 2018)

Hello Alice. Welcome to our family. I have two children with type 1. They are both swimmers and like to take the pump off. If they are swimming for an hour or so, it doesn’t usually cause a problem with blood sugar levels. Do you have swimming coaching? If you do, it’s worth speaking to your hospital team about the effects on blood sugar due to the type of exercise involved, and how to use the pump to help keep blood sugar numbers stable.

They both have the Medtronic 640G pump, however, it’s a good idea to do some research to find out which one is best for you. A useful guide can be found at https://jdrf.org.uk/information-support/treatments-technologies/insulin-pumps/

They were diagnosed a few months apart about 9 years ago, no-one has run away from them yet. In fact, their friends have been supportive, as real friends would be. One of my son’s friends thought his pump was for playing games and asked which ones he could play on it. 

I wish you well,and remember, there is lots of help and information for you and your Mum here. No question is too silly. All you have to do is ask.


----------



## Brando77 (Jul 27, 2018)

stephknits said:


> View attachment 9396


If I used one I'd have the cat one (Mad Cat Man) they all look good.


----------



## Bronco Billy (Jul 27, 2018)

On a side note, there is a board on this forum dedicated to school issues called ‘Diabetes in School’. I hope you and your Mum will feel free to ask any questions on there about what you need to know or are unsure of. Schools are often unsure about what they are required to do, especially if they haven’t had a type 1 pupil at the school before. Your hospital team should make arrangements with the school to train some of the staff.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 28, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Hope you are on the mend & out of hosp


@HOBIE. Sounds like Alice's school peers need some T1 education. I know you have done many talks all over the country ~ why not offer to do a talk at Alice's school? Just a thought
WL


----------



## Sarah JW (Jul 29, 2018)

Hi Alice
Well done for posting, you are really brave, it took me ages to pluck up the courage. I too have been diabetic for years (but not on a pump) and I remember people at primary school really not getting it, they used to say I had "bugs" and pass them around assembly which really upset me at the time, so I can understand how hard it is if others are being silly. As others have said it is probably because they do not understand and someone educating them would probably help, Keep with it and I hope you are feeling better soon xxx


----------



## Ruby/London (Jul 29, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Hope you are on the mend & out of hosp



Same here, Alice... you and your mum sound like an amazing team. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - and you are an incredible girl to be handling this so well.  I hope you get all the support you need.   There are lots of people here with loads of experience all happy to help.


----------

